# Opinion please



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

In my home I have a Crown Free-port boiler. It is piped with a primary loop, with a return circulator on that loop. The loop feeds radiators. baseboard and radiant. All thermostats when calling for heat start injector pumps through an Asco 866 DP. Problem is the primary loop does not circulate properly as the L8148A is not powering C1 / C2. B1 & B2 are working fine. I ran a temporary lead to C1 and the pump runs. Question did anybody ever go into a control and re-solder a cold joint on the L8148A board? 

Do you think it's worth my time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Way over my head Bill.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Way over my head Bill.


Feel the same way.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you can see the loose connection, yes it can be soldered..use a soldering iron, but sharpen the tip to a point so you can direct heat on the small connections, use rosen core solder..heat till it melts then blow to cool it down..


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe keep the high low limit in tact and operating the boiler temp and just add a taco sr501 switching relay to turn the circ on and off?

Then run X X terminals to zc/zr on the 8184 to act as the low limit


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

8148 rather.. Not 8184 lol


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> In my home I have a Crown Free-port boiler. It is piped with a primary loop, with a return circulator on that loop. The loop feeds radiators. baseboard and radiant. All thermostats when calling for heat start injector pumps through an Asco 866 DP. Problem is the primary loop does not circulate properly as the L8148A is not powering C1 / C2. B1 & B2 are working fine. I ran a temporary lead to C1 and the pump runs. Question did anybody ever go into a control and re-solder a cold joint on the L8148A board?
> 
> Do you think it's worth my time.


*Thanks guys. I fixed it. Photo one back of board, 2 see the break, 3 re-soldered. Saved $154.00; time [to replace the control] the exact labor would have occurred plus the rewire because the new control was a universal L7224U. That's going to be returned as not needed.

*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice save!!!


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I have a freeport as well. Had some trouble with a faulty burner control on the riello. Other than that it's been great.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work, Bill!


----------

